# Lake Eufaula blue gills



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw this on Facebook tonight. Those are some studs !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here you go.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look like some from a Lake in Northern Fl that my father used to take me to back in the 70's. They were ridiculous!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Lord!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

What was that mill ponds name close to Marianna? They use to catch shellcracker 4-5 lbs.

Those two are sho nuff some bull heads. They just missing the horns.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I remember it was Merritts mill pond. They said it was like fishing in a bathtub it was so clear.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Bruce condello,pond bluegill nice fish/ but hand fed i suspect


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They are long armed but still some goodens!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You would have to cook them one at a time. They would take up the whole pan.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely not eufaula bluegills. Maybe from eufaula but not Lake eufaula. Big jokers either way.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

a little late on this, but WOW those are some toads!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

they been hangin out with A Rod and Canseco.............


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Those were caught from a farm pond
. That guy in the photo raises trophy blue gills in various ponds.


----------

